# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  I've found myself....

## PlatypusGardens

....on Google Street View  :Shock:   
When looking at the pics in that other thread about the house cut in half, I remembered seeing the Google car go past when I was out working a while ago.  
Had a look, and.....       
There I am, gawking at the car going past

----------


## OBBob

Raking weeds ... and not an esky to be seen!  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well....raking leaves....

----------


## OBBob

> Well....raking leaves....

  ah yes, random blurriness at play. oops.

----------


## OBBob

Cough cough ... why isn't this in the too far off topic section?  :Smilie:     
90 SECONDS!!! ....  :Ranting2:  :Banghead:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahahaa

----------


## Uncle Bob

That's pretty funny. Those cars look weird with all the crap on the roof and it appears you're having a WTH moment  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's pretty funny. Those cars look weird with all the crap on the roof and it appears you're having a WTH moment

  
Yeah hahaha I remember looking up as it went past and thought "what's that?"
Oh, Google street car....right... 
I didn't actually think it was in service as it was going quite fast.
well...probably doing 50 I suppose.     
I also remember it being a stinker of a day and cursing those white utes as I usually park there when pruning that hedge.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

Yep, quite amazing how quickly they can cruise and capture. They really should broadcast a warning ... "GOOGLE CAR APPROACHING - PLEASE REMAIN INDOORS (or bow your head)"!!

----------


## Spottiswoode

or get some notoriety by removing clothing, playing dead or other such tomfoolery.

----------


## Moondog55

> or get some notoriety by removing clothing, playing dead or other such tomfoolery.

  Oh I like that idea, now where's the tomato sauce bottle?

----------


## JB1

How long ago was this? 
Never realised it was your business name too.  
Black car in QLD.. you must love the heat.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How long ago was this? 
> Never realised it was your business name too.  
> Black car in QLD.. you must love the heat.

  
Would have been end of last year I reckon.....
I had my windows tinted sometime oct-nov and they hadn't been done in those pics... 
I like black cars.   :Smilie:    
While I was google earthing around I thought I have a look at the main street in town.
....and found myself inside a newsagent
WTF

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Black car in QLD

  Helps stop the rusting  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bros

I'm on google as well when I was at the Sunshine Coast. When I get home and have lots of download I will put it up.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The way I'm gawking at the car reminds me of the janitor bloke from "The Office" who always stared at the camera   :Rofl5:        

> I'm on google as well when I was at the Sunshine Coast. When I get home and have lots of download I will put it up.

  
Were you wearing your finest holiday shirt and straw hat?

----------

